# Mytek Announces Clef Mobile MQA DAC/Amp @ CES 2017



## AxelCloris

Earlier today Mytek, makers of the Brooklyn and Manhattan II DACs, announced their first portable DAC/amp combo, the Mytek Clef. The Clef sports a Sabre 9018 DAC chipset and is capable of 24-bit/192kHz PCM and DSD128 playback. It accepts signal via a driverless USB Class 2 MicroUSB input as well as AptX Bluetooth for everyone and AAC for iOS users. Mytek state that the integrated amp can easily drive headphones at up to twice the volume of most smartphones.
  
  ​  
  
 The Clef is reasonably small measuring in at 4" long, 2.5" wide and 0.5" tall. There's an internal battery that provides approximately 8 hours of battery life when disconnected from a power source. Perhaps the most notable feature of the Clef is that it's only the second portable device after the Meridian Explorer 2 that supports high resolution MQA playback when connected to a computer with a USB cable. Mytek state that the Clef "...allows for taking the phone calls while listening to music through non-microphone headphones and has a host of additional hi-res DSP audio features."
  
 The Mytek Clef is expected to retail for $299 when it ships in Q2 later this year.


----------



## Deftone

well the design is very unique thats for sure.


----------



## bmoura

A little pricey when yon look at the iFi Audio portable products.  Their new iDSD Nano LE gives you DSD 128 and PCM playback for only $129 - less than half the price of the Clef.
 Or you could get their iDSD Nano which adds DSD 256 and costs $199 - a substantial savings vs. the Clef.
  
 http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/nano-idsd-le/
 http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/nano-ican/


----------



## sil3ntscr3am

bmoura said:


> A little pricey when yon look at the iFi Audio portable products.  Their new iDSD Nano LE gives you DSD 128 and PCM playback for only $129 - less than half the price of the Clef.
> Or you could get their iDSD Nano which adds DSD 256 and costs $199 - a substantial savings vs. the Clef.
> 
> http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/nano-idsd-le/
> http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/nano-ican/


 
 The Clef is a DAC/Amp combo and getting both iFi portables (LE is a DAC from what I can read, iCan is an amp) will cost $328, double the equipment/size to carry. I think the X-Duoo XD-05 is an interesting alternative.
  
 Different folks, different strokes.


----------



## WCDchee

No the IFi is a dac amp as well.

However the IFi, while it is a great value proposition, isn't the best portable dac amp on the market, and the mytek probably performs at a higher level. That said we don't truly need know till we try it.


----------



## bmoura

sil3ntscr3am said:


> The Clef is a DAC/Amp combo and getting both iFi portables (LE is a DAC from what I can read, iCan is an amp) will cost $328, double the equipment/size to carry.


 

 No, the iDSD Nano and the iDSD Nano LE are both DAC/Amp combos.  So you would get one or the other - not both.


----------



## WCDchee

bmoura said:


> No, the iDSD Nano and the iDSD Nano LE are both DAC/Amp combos.  So you would get one or the other - not both.




Ifi's nano line is quite an entry level line up. There are better DAC amps out there like the the Oppo, the mojo, etc. The mytek is probably a higher quality dac amp too.


----------



## lostman

Interesting! Can use it with my laptop and also unplug and use as a bluetooth receiver? Will be keeping an eye on it for sure.


----------



## LajostheHun

wcdchee said:


> Ifi's nano line is quite an entry level line up. There are better DAC amps out there like the the Oppo, the mojo, etc. The mytek is probably a higher quality dac amp too.



Why because it costs more or you actually know something?
It;s certainly is much uglier than the Ifi products.


----------



## MarkF786

None of those other devices offer AptX and AAC over Bluetooth.

It's actually a pretty unique device and has my interest piqued.


----------



## lostman

I hope it's not made of plastic. Plastic doesn't age nicely (got Nexus 5X and plastic scratches easily and looks bad). Some metal would be nicer. Metal with scratches has more character. That said, it's harder to get good wireless range with metal chassis,


----------



## gtb75

markf786 said:


> None of those other devices offer AptX and AAC over Bluetooth.
> 
> It's actually a pretty unique device and has my interest piqued.


 
  
 And none of the iFi models listed offer MQA either. I am a Mytek Brooklyn owner and was listening to Tidal Masters last night - MQA is _very_ impressive!


----------



## KaspianXL

This is a very fascinating device in my view, but I noticed a few surprising things about the Clef on the Mytek website.
  
 The output impedance is listed as 10 ohms, so it may not be ideal for IEMs with multiple balanced armature drivers. These days, pretty much everybody else seems to be shooting for 2 ohms or lower, so this spec is a bit disappointing to me.
  
 Also, in addition to being fully MQA compatible when connected via USB, the Clef it is capable of performing "single unfold MQA" via Bluetooth. I have not seen a detailed explanation of how that would work, but I assume it's somewhat similar to the partial decoding that is currently being done within the Tidal desktop app.


----------



## jwbrent

gtb75 said:


> And none of the iFi models listed offer MQA either. I am a Mytek Brooklyn owner and was listening to Tidal Masters last night - MQA is _very_ impressive!


 

 Agreed.


----------



## KaspianXL

kaspianxl said:


> This is a very fascinating device in my view, but I noticed a few surprising things about the Clef on the Mytek website.
> 
> The output impedance is listed as 10 ohms, so it may not be ideal for IEMs with multiple balanced armature drivers. These days, pretty much everybody else seems to be shooting for 2 ohms or lower, so this spec is a bit disappointing to me.
> 
> Also, in addition to being fully MQA compatible when connected via USB, the Clef it is capable of performing "single unfold MQA" via Bluetooth. I have not seen a detailed explanation of how that would work, but I assume it's somewhat similar to the partial decoding that is currently being done within the Tidal desktop app.




The output impedance spec has been changed on the Mytek site from 10 ohms to 1.0 ohms. I believe the original spec was just a typo.


----------



## cardeli22

Nice. I have the Centrance Dacportable and am wondering how it would compare (not as a bluetooth product but as a dacamp combo). Unless I missed it, has anyone seen the official release date (past Q1/2 2017)? Once it is released it would be nice to see a shootout against the other more popular portables: Mojo, Oppo HA 2SE, Dacportable, etc...


----------



## Mozartaudio

Should be out in april. I'm waiting and will buy it as soon as possible.


----------



## cardeli22

I already have something similar but would love to try this out.


----------



## cardeli22

Any new updates on when the Clef will be released? Have any reviews surfaced?


----------



## cardeli22

Does the Mytek company have a Headfi presence like other audio companies do?


----------



## Marburger

i wonder Bluetooth V5 devices are coming out  to the market. Is Mytek going to support it? The clef is not out yet, but V5 support would be great.


----------



## cardeli22

Wondering that as well.


----------



## cardeli22

Any news when this goes on sale?


----------



## cardeli22

It seems the Clef won't ship until October with pre-orders in June: https://www.audiostream.com/content/new-clef-mytek-and-more


----------



## Marburger

yeah it seems clef delayed a bit longer than i expected.


----------



## cardeli22

At least from the video I saw, They wanted to add the newer Bluetooth 5.0 spec to the device.


----------



## gr8soundz (Sep 20, 2017)

Not much info on the Clef lately but in a video a Mytek rep says they scrapped the previous bluetooth design after finding they could upgrade the tech. Explains why aptx-HD, LDAC, and noise cancellation are now in the online brochure. Good decision (imo); should match perfectly with Android 8's new bluetooth options. Not sure if the 9018 DAC chip was also updated.

I was also hoping they would add nav buttons as bluetooth seems pointless without a way to pause and skip songs. However, I found a post where the user stated the volume knob is multi-function where you press it in to navigate (would've been nice if Mytek mentioned this detail somewhere in the past 8 months). Keeps the design more streamlined but hope the knob/button combo works well.


----------



## cardeli22

gr8soundz said:


> Not much info on the Clef lately but in a video a Mytek rep says they scrapped the previous bluetooth design after finding they could upgrade the tech. Explains why aptx-HD, LDAC, and noise cancellation are now in the online brochure. Good decision (imo); should match perfectly with Android 8's new bluetooth options. Not sure if the 9018 DAC chip was also updated.
> 
> I was also hoping they would add nav buttons as bluetooth seems pointless without a way to pause and skip songs. However, I found a post where the user stated the volume knob is multi-function where you press it in to navigate (would've been nice if Mytek mentioned this detail somewhere in the past 8 months). Keeps the design more streamlined but hope the knob/button combo works well.


I think I saw that video this summer as well. Hopefully this fall we can get more concrete details on the Clef and when it will be released.


----------



## cardeli22

Any one hear any updates if the Clef is still on course to be released at the end of the year, maybe?


----------



## maxcat (Jan 7, 2018)

Just ordered the Clef.
https://clefmusic.com/    (  https://mytekdigital.com/clef/  )


----------



## gr8soundz

The page no longer mentions Aptx HD or LDAC compatibility.


----------



## cardeli22

NICE! It's released.


----------



## cardeli22

gr8soundz said:


> The page no longer mentions Aptx HD or LDAC compatibility.


It might only be normal aptx.


----------



## MarkF786

I'm definitely keeping my eye on it, but I'll wait for some reviews before pulling the trigger.


----------



## DarwinOSX

I'm very interested but waiting on reviews.
Especially full MQA decoding plus AAC bluetooth for my Bose QC 35 II's.
AptX and AAC are the same audio quality.  I didn't know they had said LDAC at one point,  That would have been interesting.


----------



## gr8soundz

DarwinOSX said:


> I'm very interested but waiting on reviews.
> Especially full MQA decoding plus AAC bluetooth for my Bose QC 35 II's.
> AptX and AAC are the same audio quality.  I didn't know they had said LDAC at one point,  That would have been interesting.



Don't recall seeing the MQA spec til now but since last summer it showed Aptx HD and LDAC support. Not sure why they removed them. Perhaps Mytek opted for something similar to Chord (and soon Hifiman) and use the Clef more as a bluetooth DAC/amp. Not sure if the better codecs make much difference when only raw data is being transmitted.


----------



## DarwinOSX

I would not normally connect to this by bluetooth but primarily physical. But AAC bluetooth might come in handy.


----------



## vaxick

Interested to hear reviews of this device along with finding out how well it'll work on computers.


----------



## DarwinOSX

I search for a review every now and then and nothing comes up I wonder if it’s really out.


----------



## DarwinOSX

The Mytek is a full MQA decoder and the iFi is only a renderer which made me lose interest in it.  Even the MQA rendering of the iFi is currently beta.
I also like that the Mytek does AAC bluetooth.  I can imagine scenarios where that will be useful at times.
Those two features make it worth $100 more to me plus it would probably be better SQ given the Mytek pedigree.
I expect I will buy Clef but waiting on reviews.


----------



## yurivv

I must admit that Mytek's customer support surprised me. I paid for my Clef on January 16, and in February I did not hear a word from them when my Clef will be shipped. My e-mails remained unanswered, my messages in Facebook remained unanswered, my message on their own forum remained unanswered. Mytek promised that Clef shipments would begin in February, but almost half of February passed, and there is not a word that Clef ships to customers. If I did not know that it's an authoritative American company, I would have thought that they conned me. Come on, Mytek, what's going on?


----------



## DarwinOSX

That’s not good. Perhaps you should call them?


----------



## MarkF786

I considered pre-ordering the Clef, but the product was originally announced in January 2017 and was supposed to ship in Q2 of the that year, and seemingly there's been no review samples released yet, so it seems like the product might be delayed further.

I'll wait until the product is actually released and some reviews start coming it.


----------



## yurivv

It seems I'm the only one in the world who ordered this product. 

In fact, I've never seen any feedback from customers. If there are no buyers here on the head-fi, it seems that they are nowhere else.

I don't quite understand what the problem is. If the product is delayed, just say so! Ignoring customers is not a good practice for the company's reputation.


----------



## yurivv

DarwinOSX said:


> That’s not good. Perhaps you should call them?



Since I live on the other side of the globe, it can be quite expensive. I wouldn't want to spend more than what I've already done. 

Maybe there are some Mytek representatives here?


----------



## DarwinOSX

It’s dampened my interest in the Clef if this is how Mytek does things.


----------



## vaxick

Disappointing to hear their customer service is ignoring your emails.  Mytek should be communicating with customers whose money they are holding onto.  I don't understand why this product keeps getting delayed nor why we have heard nothing about it.  Especially when they have no issues taking pre-orders on it .


----------



## cardeli22

yurivv said:


> It seems I'm the only one in the world who ordered this product.
> 
> In fact, I've never seen any feedback from customers. If there are no buyers here on the head-fi, it seems that they are nowhere else.
> 
> I don't quite understand what the problem is. If the product is delayed, just say so! Ignoring customers is not a good practice for the company's reputation.


Damn that sucks. I hope you get a response soon.


----------



## Newsprint

yurivv said:


> I must admit that Mytek's customer support surprised me. I paid for my Clef on January 16, and in February I did not hear a word from them when my Clef will be shipped. My e-mails remained unanswered, my messages in Facebook remained unanswered, my message on their own forum remained unanswered. Mytek promised that Clef shipments would begin in February, but almost half of February passed, and there is not a word that Clef ships to customers. If I did not know that it's an authoritative American company, I would have thought that they conned me. Come on, Mytek, what's going on?


I also purchased back in mid January 2018. Yet every time I reach out for updates, I get no response. I’m just looking for an update on my order - yet nothing back. Horrible service - actually, no service


----------



## Newsprint

Has anyone received their order or at the very least, heard back from Mytek?


----------



## yurivv

Newsprint said:


> Has anyone received their order or at the very least, heard back from Mytek?



I wrote them a few more times, no answers so far. Now I even doubt if this company still exists. I have never come across such a "service".


----------



## DarwinOSX

There go my plans to buy anything from Mytek.


----------



## JerseyD

I met with Mytek reps at CanJam and actually listened to the Clef (sounded great to the point where I asked if I might be able to stock it in my shop).  Talked to two different people at different times.  One said with confidence that the Clef will begin shipping the first week of March. He said they were supposed to have their shipment from the manufacturing plant already, but there had been a delay for some reason.   The other rep was more non-commital, so I tend to doubt that early March date.


----------



## Newsprint

JerseyD said:


> I met with Mytek reps at CanJam and actually listened to the Clef (sounded great to the point where I asked if I might be able to stock it in my shop).  Talked to two different people at different times.  One said with confidence that the Clef will begin shipping the first week of March. He said they were supposed to have their shipment from the manufacturing plant already, but there had been a delay for some reason.   The other rep was more non-commital, so I tend to doubt that early March date.



Thanks for the update - this gives me some insight as to why I still haven’t received my order. Still not sure why they wouldn’t communicate this to anyone that has made the purchase. Furthermore, their site still claims a February delivery date.


----------



## DarwinOSX

Thats just piss poor communications by Mytek.  They know people have ordered and are waiting plus don't even bother to reply to e-mails?


----------



## cardeli22

Has anyone who pre-ordered had their credit cards charged? If no I would cancel my order. It would not give me the warm and fuzzy feeling that they would return my emails if there was an issue with the Clef.


----------



## cardeli22

So sad too because I'm originally from Brooklyn and wanted something from a Brooklyn audio company. I can't afford their other dacs, so I was looking at the Clef.


----------



## MarkF786

cardeli22 said:


> So sad too because I'm originally from Brooklyn and wanted something from a Brooklyn audio company. I can't afford their other dacs, so I was looking at the Clef.



"Our main strategic design and sales headquarters are in Brooklyn, New York, while most manufacturing and programming R&D is conducted in Warsaw, Poland."


----------



## Mytek

Hello Headfiers

I was just made aware of this thread. I gladly answer QQ about Clef here now. 

To be individually serviced quickly via email tech support system please use ticketing system here:

https://mytekdigital.com/hifi/support/

or call 347 384 2687

Best Regards , Michal at Mytek New York


----------



## MarkF786

Hi Michael, thanks for joining the conversation!


----------



## cardeli22

MarkF786 said:


> "Our main strategic design and sales headquarters are in Brooklyn, New York, while most manufacturing and programming R&D is conducted in Warsaw, Poland."


I knew they were in Brooklyn and Poland but not what was where. Thanks for the info.


----------



## yurivv

cardeli22 said:


> Has anyone who pre-ordered had their credit cards charged? If no I would cancel my order.



Yes, my credit card was charged. But I'm not going to cancel my order simply because of a delay in production. It can be frustrating but that's something a customer has to deal with from time to time. What I'm really disappointed with though is their customer service and dead silence approach. A company that strives to earn respect and success should at least reach out to their customers both in good and bad times. Delaying the release of a product is not such a big deal but their attitude is.
The reluctance of a Mytek representative to reply to their customers' comments in this thread, share any information on release date or at least try and pretend to be helpful is indicative of their uncivilized business approach.


----------



## MarkF786

yurivv said:


> The reluctance of a Mytek representative to reply to their customers' comments in this thread, share any information on release date or at least try and pretend to be helpful is indicative of their uncivilized business approach.



Last night I sent Mytek an email notifying them of the discontent in this thread, and the founder, Michael Jurewicz. posted to it within a few hours.  Let's give him a chance to see if he responds further.


----------



## cardeli22

yurivv said:


> Yes, my credit card was charged. But I'm not going to cancel my order simply because of a delay in production. It can be frustrating but that's something a customer has to deal with from time to time. What I'm really disappointed with though is their customer service and dead silence approach. A company that strives to earn respect and success should at least reach out to their customers both in good and bad times. Delaying the release of a product is not such a big deal but their attitude is.
> The reluctance of a Mytek representative to reply to their customers' comments in this thread, share any information on release date or at least try and pretend to be helpful is indicative of their uncivilized business approach.


I didn't mean cancel because of delays but because lack of communication. I see that Mytek has been made aware of this thread (saw them comment a few comments back in this thread). My concern would be why people's emails weren't answered now that they see this thread and, presumably, can respond.


----------



## Newsprint

I had a service rep respond within seconds to my communication via opening a ticket. It seams the rep was from a location outside of the US as he indicated that he forwarded my concerns to a rep out of New York. He gave me the reps name and assured me that I should hear from him shortly. So far good progress - fingers crossed


----------



## Newsprint

BTW thanks for the pointer @ MarkF786. Much appreciated!


----------



## DarwinOSX

I also posted about Mytek's lack of response on their twitter feed.  
It's 2018 and when you treat your customers poorly your are going to hear about it in other ways and so are other potential customers.


----------



## Mytek

DarwinOSX said:


> I also posted about Mytek's lack of response on their twitter feed.
> It's 2018 and when you treat your customers poorly your are going to hear about it in other ways and so are other potential customers.



Hello Darwin OSX

I have just replied to this thread saying I'm available to answer QQ (se few posts back).

I'd be happy to answer all questions with a merit here.

Thank you, Michal at Mytek NY


----------



## Newsprint

Hi Michal,

I received a reply from Adam mentioning that you would get back to me shortly, that happened first thing this am. I just sent you another msg with the same ticket number. I’m hoping that I hear back from you soon. 

Thanks!
John


----------



## Newsprint

Mytek said:


> Hello Darwin OSX
> 
> I have just replied to this thread saying I'm available to answer QQ (se few posts back).
> 
> ...


Hi Michal,

I received a reply from Adam mentioning thatyou would get back to me shortly, that happened first thing this am. I just sent you another msg with the same ticket number. I’m hoping that I hear back from you soon. 

Thanks!
John


----------



## MarkF786

Mytek said:


> Hello Headfiers
> 
> I was just made aware of this thread. I gladly answer QQ about Clef here now.
> 
> Best Regards , Michal at Mytek New York



Hi Michael,

A common question in this thread is when will the Mytek Clef begin shipping?  And what has been the reason for the delay?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Mytek

Yes, definitely. 

First apologies to whoever tried to contact us and didnt get the reply. We are in and working, just very busy. Inquiries and phone calls are being answered all day with the US office in Brooklyn servicing clients in the US and tech support being answered via ticketing system internationally. We try to answer all email but sometimes things fall through cracks. If this happens pls try support ticketing system or phone. 

Mytek has been established in New York in 1992 and now has a sister Company in Warsaw, Poland who assembles most of Mytek equipment there and also services distribution in Europe. Some equipment is made here in the US (Amp) and Manhattan and Brooklyn metal work is also made in the US. 

Clef is a brand new product category for Mytek. Up until now we have built electronics in metal boxes ourselves. Clef is a consumer plastic product made in China. We have announced it a year ago and recently we have announced Clef will finally be shipping in February. The reason for such leadtime was us gaining experience with manufacturing in China while maintaining quality standards.  
As of today we are still waiting for the first shipment from China which was already supppsed to happen but got delayed until after Chinese New Year. So today it does look like we may miss the Promised delivery in February by a week or two.  I will know more on this next week.  
We have a nice amount of orders placed and all the clients who placed the order will receive them very soon. I will confirm here the exact date when we will start shipping. If anyone is unhappy about delay and doesnt want to wait more we’ll be happy to issue a refund when contacted. 
Clef is a great sounding portable DAC with unique features such as MQA.  We have designed it to match a lifestyle of a person who likes to bring their quality music w headphones everywhere and who also seeks high grade features such as MQA, 384 k, or DSD which can be used in a demanding stationary setup w USB. 

I’ll be happy to answer more QQ

Best Regards, Michal at Mytek New York


----------



## yurivv

Thanks Michal, that's exactly what I wanted to hear.


----------



## jobo

@Mytek,

what's the timing for the availability via your EU store in Poland? (to avoid unexpected customs cost)

kind regards

Johan


----------



## Winston67

I placed my order early in February.  Because of the delay I would like to cancel (the item was going to be a birthday gift), but this is proving to be difficult if not impossible.  I have tried emails - no reply.  As suggested I tried to open a ticket on the Mytek site, but that requires that one have a Mytek product and serial number which will not work since the Clef has not been shipped.  I also tried calling the phone number (347-384-2687) on the Clef site several times.  Sometimes the number cut out, other times I went straight through to a recorded voice message but was unable to leave a message of my own because the message box was full.  In short, I have been unable to contact anyone at Mytek/Clef.  If anyone has any idea how to go about canceling (or even contacting someone at the company), please let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## cardeli22

Winston67 said:


> I placed my order early in February.  Because of the delay I would like to cancel (the item was going to be a birthday gift), but this is proving to be difficult if not impossible.  I have tried emails - no reply.  As suggested I tried to open a ticket on the Mytek site, but that requires that one have a Mytek product and serial number which will not work since the Clef has not been shipped.  I also tried calling the phone number (347-384-2687) on the Clef site several times.  Sometimes the number cut out, other times I went straight through to a recorded voice message but was unable to leave a message of my own because the message box was full.  In short, I have been unable to contact anyone at Mytek/Clef.  If anyone has any idea how to go about canceling (or even contacting someone at the company), please let me know.  Thanks.


They (@Mytek ) were responding earlier in this thread. You may try private messaging them here on headfi. That sucks that the gift didn't ship at all.


----------



## DarwinOSX

I'm giving up and buying the iFi Nano.


----------



## Winston67

By way of update, I received an email from Mytek/Clef inviting me to cancel my order if I so wished because of the delay. I did so, and received a refund promptly. The initial lack of a response to inquiries may have been a little disappointing, but they did the right thing.


----------



## Newsprint

Today is the day - March 19th when Clef orders start making their way out to anxiously waiting consumers, like myself.


----------



## Uberzone

I wanted to know when to send clef, if I order it today. But mytek do not answer in all the sources I know.


----------



## DarwinOSX

Mutely has made it clear they dont need anyone business.


----------



## Newsprint

Once again - no sign of what’s to come. Seems like avoidance to me.... hoping to hear something soon


----------



## cardeli22

Newsprint said:


> Once again - no sign of what’s to come. Seems like avoidance to me.... hoping to hear something soon


Sad thing is they have a new dac amp, The liberty dac, that looks promising. But if they can't answer some people's emails, on this thread, or other forms of communication on a consistent basis, they may find themselves losing new customers very quickly. This hobby relies a lot on trust because some people can't demo or even see the item up close. Having a manufacturer that is friendly and quick to respond to questions and concerns goes a long way in the audiophile industry.


----------



## Newsprint

Valid points - it’s unfortunate as all I’ve heard (reviews) is that their products fair good. Starting to wonder if I should just except it and work on my patience....lol


----------



## rgbyhkr

New email update from Michal at Mytek today.  The first batch didn't meet quality standards, so they aren't sending them out and are actually switching Chinese contract manufacturers as a result.  No word on how that will delay new or future orders placed, but he says "we have hand made a limited batch of Clef devices here in the US in order to satisfy current preorders as well as reviewers. The batch is being tested and programmed right now with a new delivery date of April 30, 2018."  He offers refunds to anyone who doesn't want to wait.


----------



## Newsprint

I got the same communication this morning. Looks like an April 30th delivery date at this point....


----------



## Newsprint

Wondering if anyone has received their Clef order? or at the very least on update on tomorrow’s shipment promise?


----------



## rgbyhkr

I haven't received any communication since the announcement on 3/27.  If they announce another delay I'm probably just going to cancel my order and move on.


----------



## Newsprint

Hoping it all pens out...


----------



## Newsprint

Has anyone received news on today’s re-promised delivery for the Clef? I’ve been trying to get in touch with Michal and not getting a response from him.....


----------



## Newsprint

It’s like beating a dead snake.... yet again, nothing from Michael and his team. At this point I’m just curious to know why the lack of service??? Seems simply, yet it may not be for them as we’re left in the dark. It’s hard to have compassion and understanding when we have nothing to go on. If I was them, I’d be concerned of getting poor reviews/feedback on social networks....


----------



## Newsprint

rgbyhkr said:


> I haven't received any communication since the announcement on 3/27.  If they announce another delay I'm probably just going to cancel my order and move on.


By chance have you had any luck with your order re Clef 

Thx! 
John


----------



## rgbyhkr

Newsprint said:


> By chance have you had any luck with your order re Clef
> 
> Thx!
> John



I haven’t.  I decided to go ahead and cancel.  Sent them an email about it and have not heard back at all.


----------



## Newsprint

rgbyhkr said:


> I haven’t.  I decided to go ahead and cancel.  Sent them an email about it and have not heard back at all.


Okay thanks! I will share if I get anything- pls do the same


----------



## rgbyhkr

Newsprint said:


> Okay thanks! I will share if I get anything- pls do the same



No reply yet on my order cancellation but finally did get a general update email from Michal yesterday  that included the bad news about indefinite delay:

_"With regrets I have to confirm that we were not able to meet the earlier delayed and now passed deadline for shipping the new Clef DAC. 

While we have been showing the Clef at numerous audio Shows and are getting a great feedback, particularly about MQA and Bluetooth sound quality, we were unable to tackle the case production quality problems we have experienced with newly established China manufacturing.

I  just received confirmation we will not be releasing the product yet due to imperfections in quality of the plastic. We have decided to halt the shipping until we can deliver the finished quality customer expects from Mytek brand.

At this point we are unable to provide exact future date. We are working with new manufacturing setup to address these issue. Shipping definitely will happen by the Fall albeit we cannot confirm when."
_
They're offering cancellations or a one time rebate for existing pre-orders to offset the delay for customers who want to wait it out.  I'm choosing the former.  I may revisit the issue at a later date but I'd ratherl just wait and see if it materializes, what the reviews are on the production units - assuming I'm still am in the market for this kind of solution at that time.  

Jeff


----------



## Newsprint

Thanks Jeff,

Seems I received the same communication. It sucks but at least now I know....

John


----------



## AudioDac

Unfortunately for me it's been 1.5 months since I received that email and asked for a refund and have been given no reply. Sent an additional email out and no reply. Called and no reply. Given their circumstances I was led to believe that I'd be given a prompt refund. So I guess i'm forced to wait indefinitely for whenever/if their product gets released and mailed to people and am out $299.99. Sorry but that is just not acceptable and will prevent me from purchasing their Liberty DAC if that's the case. They have been such a great company in the past. May have to report this to the BBB even though I'd rather not.


----------



## 1TinEar

I am also having the same problem in getting a refund from Mytek. Despite having promptly cancelled my order after the last email from them on 6 May, I have yet to receive a refund. I called Mytek about it a couple of weeks ago and even managed to speak with Michal Jurewicz  himself, who promised to look into it and get back to me by email, which didn't happen. Now there has been no further responses to my emails or messages. It would be interesting to find out if anyone has received the promised refund?


----------



## Newsprint

Same here - I initially opted for the partial $100 refund + hold on to my purchase and receive it once available. Yet no refund given. At this point I was going to request a complete refund and chaulk this up to an unfortunate experience. My order was put through back in January, no service at best. Im not confident this is a responsible company and would rather no longer associate with them.


----------



## cardeli22

Depending on what credit card the order was put in, you may get your money back through the Credit card company. American express, for example, will refund you money in these situations and take the fight to them. It's worth a try for those left with little to no choices.


----------



## Newsprint

Has anyone had any luck in receiving a refund? I’ve been trying to contact them by email and phone but not having any luck.


----------



## AudioDac

Newsprint said:


> Has anyone had any luck in receiving a refund? I’ve been trying to contact them by email and phone but not having any luck.


No one has gotten a refund I believe. Email says shipping will begin sometime in the fall and if you want a refund to reply to the email. I've done a lot to contact them and requested a refund but so far got nothing, not even a reply back. So at this point I don't know what is happening and I guess I lost out on almost $300.


----------



## cardeli22

AudioDac said:


> No one has gotten a refund I believe. Email says shipping will begin sometime in the fall and if you want a refund to reply to the email. I've done a lot to contact them and requested a refund but so far got nothing, not even a reply back. So at this point I don't know what is happening and I guess I lost out on almost $300.


This would be the nuclear option, but: https://www.bbb.org/en/us


----------



## cardeli22

That sucks for those not getting a response. I was very much looking forward to see how this product turned out.


----------



## Newsprint

It really does suck - I’ve tried several times to reach them via different sources and nothing. I’ve even gone as far as letting them know that my last resort would be to contact the BBB and no response. I don’t think I have a choice - they don’t seem t be concerned.


----------



## cardeli22

Newsprint said:


> It really does suck - I’ve tried several times to reach them via different sources and nothing. I’ve even gone as far as letting them know that my last resort would be to contact the BBB and no response. I don’t think I have a choice - they don’t seem t be concerned.


I believe the Clef was their first product made in China. They may have had issues with the manufacturer or the materials used, who knows. The lack of consistent communication is unsettling I'm sure for those who preordered. I wanted one of these too. I'm not an early adopter so I wanted to see more reviews of actual users before pulling the trigger. I was also looking at their Liberty dac but this situation has me backing off. All I can say is GL


----------



## Greg Wodark

Newsprint said:


> It really does suck - I’ve tried several times to reach them via different sources and nothing. I’ve even gone as far as letting them know that my last resort would be to contact the BBB and no response. I don’t think I have a choice - they don’t seem t be concerned.


----------



## vaxick

I'd contact the card company you ordered it with to force a refund.  They have buyer protection for situations such as this.  Your emails will be proof that you've attempted communication.  They'll refund you your money and go after Mytek to refund them.


----------



## Greg Wodark

I too, have been eagerly anticipating the “Clef”! It seems like such an amazing and innovative design. Now, I have not put money down as several of you have. However, I have sent them numerous emails, with zero response.
        Judging from the many glowing professional reviews of their high end products, they have delivered very quality products ( even lately). One interpretation of the extremely poor communication, is like you said “they don’t seem concerned “. That could be. 
       Alternatively, they could be having cash flow problems. A manufacturing disaster like was described, can devastate a small company. They of course, would not be able to say that, if true. Admitting it, would be like a self fulfilling prophecy ( or a run on the bank). A whiff of that vibe, would kill sales and the company. If that is indeed the case, they are probably trying like mad to work their way out of the mess. I hope they make it, because I really like the the thinking behind their products.
        Another possibility, is that the owner just is not a good communicator, and procrastinates talking about problems. Some people try to fix the problem first, rather than talk about it. If so, he is compounding the damage, by making us all wonder what is up.
     In any case, demanding money back probably is not going to help. Unless, you are right, and they just do not care. Somehow, based on the effort and thinking they have exhibited to get where they are now, I find that scenario unlikely. The other two possible situations I described, make more sense to me.


----------



## captblaze

from my understanding (nothing official) the first company they hired produced a poor quality enclosure. to me the design seems like a recipe for disaster to produce. 

That being said, shame on Mytek for stiffing anybody regardless of circumstance


----------



## maxcat

*Any updates? *


----------



## cardeli22

maxcat said:


> *Any updates? *


This is where I feel the audio review sites fail the readers. I haven't seen anything about this situation anywhere outside of this thread. Too many people who pre-ordered this product feel like they are in the dark when it comes to updates regarding the product. Like a kickstarter company that went dark. I really wanted to see this succeed because I was interested in the product. I hope those who have not gotten a refund get some updated answers.


----------



## Greg Wodark

cardeli22 said:


> This is where I feel the audio review sites fail the readers. I haven't seen anything about this situation anywhere outside of this thread. Too many people who pre-ordered this product feel like they are in the dark when it comes to updates regarding the product. Like a kickstarter company that went dark. I really wanted to see this succeed because I was interested in the product. I hope those who have not gotten a refund get some updated answers.


----------



## Greg Wodark

On the Mytek Clef website, they are promoting ordering the product ( the Clef). There is a note near the bottom of the page, saying it is back ordered until Dec. 1! So, perhaps we will find out soon, if indeed the Clef really exists, as a viable real product. 

In the meanwhile, I have intensely examined the reviews of the new iFi XDSD mobile Bluetooth DAC and headphone amplifier. This is a very close competitor to the Clef! It has very good Bluetooth ( both Aptex and AAC)), decent power, a very good Burr Brown chip ( DAC functionality), a lot if inputs and outputs, and is fairly light and small. However, it is $399! 

So, assuming the Clef is really now available, at $299, it is really a good value. Of course, no one has done in-depth reviews yet. Therefore, it is still theoretically a good value. However, based on the stellar build quality and sophistication of the rest of Mytek’s products, it seems reasonable that the Clef will eventually deliver on it’s promise.


----------



## Newsprint

Greg Wodark said:


> On the Mytek Clef website, they are promoting ordering the product ( the Clef). There is a note near the bottom of the page, saying it is back ordered until Dec. 1! So, perhaps we will find out soon, if indeed the Clef really exists, as a viable real product.
> 
> In the meanwhile, I have intensely examined the reviews of the new iFi XDSD mobile Bluetooth DAC and headphone amplifier. This is a very close competitor to the Clef! It has very good Bluetooth ( both Aptex and AAC)), decent power, a very good Burr Brown chip ( DAC functionality), a lot if inputs and outputs, and is fairly light and small. However, it is $399!
> 
> So, assuming the Clef is really now available, at $299, it is really a good value. Of course, no one has done in-depth reviews yet. Therefore, it is still theoretically a good value. However, based on the stellar build quality and sophistication of the rest of Mytek’s products, it seems reasonable that the Clef will eventually deliver on it’s promise.


----------



## Newsprint

Thanks for starting the conversation once again. I have attempted to reach the Mytek team many times throughout this unfortunate experience, yet I have never received a response. It is very unfortunate that they refuse to update us. The lack of communication and transparency is unnerving. I have requested that they give me a complete refund and it’s gone to deaf ears. At this point I am holding on to hope in that they do the right thing BUT I wouldn’t be surprised if they scammed me from my money. 

John


----------



## fbny71 (Dec 3, 2018)

I am very interested in the Clef so this has all been very disappointing to hear. As enticing as the iFi XDSD I opted for the $99 Bluewave GET Wireless DAC/Amp from Massdrop.

I love my Brooklyn DAC+ and haven't had any of the negative customer service experiences others have described (maybe because I haven't needed any customer service!) so I will still consider upgrading to the Clef.


----------



## Newsprint

Update - Tuesday evening at around 10pm EST I received an email from Clef. Straight forward communication of a refund via Shopify. No explanation no apologies just a refund nearly a year later. What a joke - shame on Mytek. Worst consumer experience I have experienced and will share with anyone that mentions the Mytek brand. Hope this tid bit of info helps others going through the same unfortunate experience. 

Oh and BTW - it’s been 3 days now and I yet to see a refund on my credit card statement/site. Hoping to see it soon  

John


----------



## Greg Wodark

I called Mytek yesterday, to see if indeed they are shipping the product yet ( as the website suggested, on. Dec. 1). I actually spoke to someone helpful. It may have the company founder, as he had a thick accent ( he is from Poland). I did not think to ask him! 

In any case, he told me that the original factory in China, produced unacceptable plastic parts. So, they had to start over with an entirely different factory. That is the cause of the delay. They hope to have the product ready in February, he said. Despite the difficulties, he reaffirmed their commitment to deliver the product. For what it is worth...


----------



## Newsprint

Either way, it’s no excuse to not reach out to those who have mad a purchase year ago. I am totally understanding to the fact that they ran into manufacturing issues - what I am not open to is the lack of communication and the lack of customer service when I reached out to get answers. Not to mention I finally get a refund 11 months later and one again no explanation or apologies. To each their own but I wouldn’t leave people hanging like that.


----------



## yurivv (Dec 7, 2018)

Greg Wodark said:


> So, they had to start over with an entirely different factory. That is the cause of the delay. They hope to have the product ready in February, he said.



What? February? They "hope" you said? Oh my, some manufacturers manage to change a couple of generations of smartphones in a year, and not just the plastic case, and some manage to launch a couple of rockets into space... Is the plastic case of Clef really THAT complex to manufacture than a rocket?


----------



## Greg Wodark

Newsprint said:


> Either way, it’s no excuse to not reach out to those who have mad a purchase year ago. I am totally understanding to the fact that they ran into manufacturing issues - what I am not open to is the lack of communication and the lack of customer service when I reached out to get answers. Not to mention I finally get a refund 11 months later and one again no explanation or apologies. To each their own but I wouldn’t leave people hanging like that.


Agreed.


----------



## Pro-Jules (Dec 7, 2018)

Greg Wodark said:


> I called Mytek yesterday, to see if indeed they are shipping the product yet ( as the website suggested, on. Dec. 1). I actually spoke to someone helpful. It may have the company founder, as he had a thick accent ( he is from Poland). I did not think to ask him!
> 
> In any case, he told me that the original factory in China, produced unacceptable plastic parts. So, they had to start over with an entirely different factory. That is the cause of the delay. They hope to have the product ready in February, he said. Despite the difficulties, he reaffirmed their commitment to deliver the product. For what it is worth...



I know the founder / owner, that was likely him on the phone. He's a nice guy. He can get very deep into things and then drop out of touch. Classic obsessive audio designer / boffin behavior. Audio quality is his passion. Fingers crossed every one gets what they want.

PS I won't pass messages along to him - just trying to add some background on his character.


----------



## Newsprint

All and all - I do wish them luck. Hoping their audio quality takes them far


----------



## cardeli22

Any updates on the Clef? I checked their website and doesn't seem to be.


----------



## AudioDac

cardeli22 said:


> Any updates on the Clef? I checked their website and doesn't seem to be.


No. They pretty much took our money and ran.


----------



## cardeli22

AudioDac said:


> No. They pretty much took our money and ran.


Damn that sucks.


----------



## Greg Wodark

cardeli22 said:


> Damn that sucks.


I just spoke with the company. They still have not found a resolution to the quality control problem on China. They are “looking for a manufacturer, who can build the device with the quality they expect”, ( slightly paraphrased). So, they were not willing to promise a date this time( probably because they have not delivered on several other dates)!
      He estimated “ maybe June”? I would expect that is not very comforting news, for those who have either paid for, or want to buy the product. So, there it is!
      The good news is that there more and more competing devices ( particularly, from iFi, as I have posted before). Those unwilling to wait anymore, can go that route.  
       I would hope because of the really solid reviews and reputation, of both their professional and “HiFi”, product lines, that they have the wherewithal to eventually deliver the “Clef”, as advertised. However, as the saying goes “ don’t hold your breath”!
From all the goodwill they seem to have generated among reviewers, they certainly have been worthy of trust. Everyone has failures and mistakes. The problem here is that the lack of communication and/ or slow response, has angered people. 
       It brings to mind the Tesla Model 3 for $35,000 controversy! Since, it is a little more visible, maybe people have been more tolerant. However, the truth is Tesla may not be able to deliver, or even survive as a company! No one knows, really. Same with Mytek, in my opinion.


----------



## Greg Wodark

cardeli22 said:


> Damn that sucks.


I know you are not happy with them, obviously.
     However, to be fair, they are still in Brooklyn, working  away! So while they did apparently take your money, they did not “run”, as you say. Hopefully, you will get it back soon. I posted below a comment from company above, on the status of the product, in replying to another comment.


----------



## cardeli22

Greg Wodark said:


> I know you are not happy with them, obviously.
> However, to be fair, they are still in Brooklyn, working  away! So while they did apparently take your money, they did not “run”, as you say. Hopefully, you will get it back soon. I posted below a comment from company above, on the status of the product, in replying to another comment.


It was not I who said that "They took my money and ran". I had my eyes on their product since it was first mentioned (2017/2018 in Canjam NYC I believe). Thankfully I did not put down any money. Like you said, there are other devices, ifi audio, Fiio BTR3, and the es 100 (Hiby w5 seems on track to come out this May). I think only ifi audio from those names listed has the MQA support for those who were looking for that.


----------



## yurivv

I understand those of us who live outside the US - we have nothing to count on. I am surprised by something else - it is completely clear that the company has also screwed up those who live in the USA. And nevertheless continues the activity. What? It is clear that the game "we are looking for production of decent quality" can last forever. The company did not fulfill any promise. They do not want to communicate with customers at all. Moreover, they did not make a money back to those who wanted this. These people clearly expressed their intention to return their money. It was last summer. Nobody got any money since then. If it happened in the jurisdiction of my country, I would have long ago contacted to law enforcement.


----------



## cardeli22

yurivv said:


> I understand those of us who live outside the US - we have nothing to count on. I am surprised by something else - it is completely clear that the company has also screwed up those who live in the USA. And nevertheless continues the activity. What? It is clear that the game "we are looking for production of decent quality" can last forever. The company did not fulfill any promise. They do not want to communicate with customers at all. Moreover, they did not make a money back to those who wanted this. These people clearly expressed their intention to return their money. It was last summer. Nobody got any money since then. If it happened in the jurisdiction of my country, I would have long ago contacted to law enforcement.


I feel like they should have returned everyone's money, even for those that did not request it. This way they can focus on the product and getting it the way they wanted it without trying to rush it because of those who have put down money already. Like I mentioned in an earlier post, the competitors have great products and smaller in size. With more on the way (Fiio M5 for example), they may want to scrap the design all together and start with a new idea. The only way to do that is to refund everyone's money.


----------



## weexisttocease

Just discovered this product and it looks rather interesting. Any news about the ETA or if this will ever see the light of the day? Mytek keeps advertising the Clef on their website.


----------



## maxcat (Sep 7, 2019)

clefmusic.com is currently unavailable.

Add
Website is back.


----------



## yurivv

maxcat said:


> clefmusic.com is currently unavailable.



Like our money, apparently. So can we declare Mytek to be a bunch of crooks?

I think it'll be right if someone redeems their resource and writes everything he thinks about them there. Maybe it’s really worth it.

P.S. By the way, I bought myself A&K XB10 and I'm quite satisfied. It may be worse than Clef, or it may not, but at least it certainly exists. Unlike Clef.


----------



## cardeli22

yurivv said:


> Like our money, apparently. So can we declare Mytek to be a bunch of crooks?
> 
> I think it'll be right if someone redeems their resource and writes everything he thinks about them there. Maybe it’s really worth it.
> 
> P.S. By the way, I bought myself A&K XB10 and I'm quite satisfied. It may be worse than Clef, or it may not, but at least it certainly exists. Unlike Clef.


Yeah at this point other products have beat it to market being smaller and some with mics for those who want to answer calls with their setup (ES100, BTR3, etc..). Sucks too because a lot of people, myself included, were looking forward to this.


----------

